# Torque for OG-1090 Cassette



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

I read a post (which I can't locate again) that the correct torque on a Red cassette was one critical element in getting it to run quietly. I found a general SRAM cassette installation video on youtube that states 40 Nm. Does this sound right?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

the_gormandizer said:


> I read a post (which I can't locate again) that the correct torque on a Red cassette was one critical element in getting it to run quietly. I found a general SRAM cassette installation video on youtube that states 40 Nm. Does this sound right?


It says what torque to tighten to on the lock ring. If you are looking for something else I dunno.


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

Devastator said:


> It says what torque to tighten to on the lock ring.


Duh! Of course -- and it's 40Nm. Thanks...


----------

